# Problem with built-in 3G modem

## CCC_037

Hi

I've recently installed my first Gentoo installation on a brand new laptop, and I'm having a little bit of a problem with an on-board 3.75G/HSDPA device. I have a SIM card in the device, but I can't seem to find it from the operating system - I don't know if it's supposed to be a USB device, a PCI device, or something else.

According to the manual, there's a hotkey combination that I need to push to enable the device (Fn plus -). I do not notice any difference when I do this.

Output of lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

```

Output of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

```

The laptop is supposed to have both wireless and 3.75G - I'm pretty sure that Wireless device isn't the one I'm looking for. However, the wireless device is visible in lspci whether it is activated via hotkey or not.

Output of ls /dev:

```
agpgart          dsp      loop3               oldmem  ram4    sda3        tty1   tty23  tty37  tty50  tty7     vcs10   vcsa12

audio            dvd      loop4               port    ram5    sda4        tty10  tty24  tty38  tty51  tty8     vcs11   vcsa2

autofs           dvdrw    loop5               ppp     ram6    sequencer   tty11  tty25  tty39  tty52  tty9     vcs12   vcsa3

block            fb0      loop6               ptmx    ram7    sequencer2  tty12  tty26  tty4   tty53  ttyS0    vcs2    vcsa4

bsg              fd       loop7               pts     ram8    sg0         tty13  tty27  tty40  tty54  ttyS1    vcs3    vcsa5

bus              full     loop-control        ram0    ram9    sg1         tty14  tty28  tty41  tty55  ttyS2    vcs4    vcsa6

cdrom            hpet     mapper              ram1    random  shm         tty15  tty29  tty42  tty56  ttyS3    vcs5    vcsa7

cdrw             initctl  mcelog              ram10   rfkill  snapshot    tty16  tty3   tty43  tty57  urandom  vcs6    vcsa8

char             input    md0                 ram11   root    snd         tty17  tty30  tty44  tty58  usbmon0  vcs7    vcsa9

console          kmem     mem                 ram12   rtc     sr0         tty18  tty31  tty45  tty59  usbmon1  vcs8    vga_arbiter

core             kmsg     mixer               ram13   rtc0    stderr      tty19  tty32  tty46  tty6   usbmon2  vcs9    zero

cpu              log      network_latency     ram14   scd0    stdin       tty2   tty33  tty47  tty60  usbmon3  vcsa

cpu_dma_latency  loop0    network_throughput  ram15   sda     stdout      tty20  tty34  tty48  tty61  usbmon4  vcsa1

disk             loop1    null                ram2    sda1    tty         tty21  tty35  tty49  tty62  vcs      vcsa10

dri              loop2    nvram               ram3    sda2    tty0        tty22  tty36  tty5   tty63  vcs1     vcsa11

```

Contents of /usr/src/linux/include/config/auto.conf:

```
#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.5.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KPROBE_EVENT=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_USB_UAS=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN=y

CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_BLA=y

CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

CONFIG_I7300_IDLE_IOAT_CHANNEL=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_LIBIPW=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_EVENT_POWER_TRACING_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_STORAGE_NUM_BUFFERS=2

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_PROBE_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_8390=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_XIRCOM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_IPW2100=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_LSM_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IPW2200=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_ETH=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY="selinux"

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=y

CONFIG_USB_TMC=m

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

```

Any suggestions or recommendations?Is there some kernel flag I'm supposed to set to get this working?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Welcome to Gentoo.

PCI devices and generally USB devices do not vanish from the bus unless they are disabled in the BIOS, so the fact that the device is physically present (you put a SIM in) suggests that you need to poke about in the BIOS.

Many systems use a common set of parts for all models in a range.  This means your case could have a SIM drawer in the case, so you can fit a SIM but no device fitted to make use of it.  Can you see the gold fingers that actually contact the SIM or are they missing?

IF you have the contacts, the rest of the device is probably there, if not, its game over.  You don't have the 3G.

----------

## CCC_037

The gold contacts are there. Thanks, I'll poke around in the BIOS and see if i can find anything...

--------------

Have poked around in the BIOS, didn't find anything. (There was the option to turn bluetooth on, but not 3G). I'm not actually sure if it actually can't be found, or if I just don't know where to look.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Well, its either USB or PCI.  Nobody ever made a ISA bus 3G modem, so thats not an option.

The other buses in a PC are slowish hardware management buses. They would be swamped by a 3G modem, so no point in putting it there.

What system do you have?

I'll find the user manual and have a read.

Long shot ...

You have a 

```
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 
```

 thats a USB3 controller.

Do you have the xHCI driver in your kernel ?

You have 

```
CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m 
```

which means its a loadable option.

It needs to be loaded for devices on the USB3 bus to appear in lsusb.

What does lsmod show?

The module has xhci in its name

----------

## CCC_037

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

xhci_hcd               85908  0 

```

Hmmm. It's there; it's the only loaded module.

The label on the bottom of the laptop says the product code is W251EUQ. It's what the manual refers to as a Model B (as opposed to A or C).

EDIT: Despite having four USB root hubs, I've only got three physical USB plugs on the system. It seems reasonable to assume that one is thus reserved exclusively for the onboard 3G.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

A USB root hub is usually but not always used to provide two USB ports on the PC but I have known 10 USB connectors on a single root hub.

The signficance of a a root hub is that it is permitted to provide 500mA total current for all connected devices. Further, root hubs normally operate at a single speed (at a time) but thats not universally true either.

Is this your notebook?

Thats the service manual for it if it is.

In the picture on page 21, it looks like the SIM connector space is just to the left of the CMOS Battery and the Mini-PCI slot (connector not fitted) for the 3G modem is to the lest of that.

In the image, none of the 3G related hardware is fitted.  In the bottom side image on page 19, the model used for the photo does not have the SIM cover.

This tells us that your 3G device should be listed in lspci, not lsusb and since you have the SIM connector you probably have the £G optional hardware too.

What can you see in the vent between the SIM cover and the HDD cover?

Thats the vent for the 3G device.

Look in the BIOS to enable PCI devices.

----------

## CCC_037

 *Quote:*   

> Is this your notebook?
> 
> Thats the service manual for it if it is. 

 

Yes, that looks like my notebook.

 *Quote:*   

> In the picture on page 21, it looks like the SIM connector space is just to the left of the CMOS Battery and the Mini-PCI slot (connector not fitted) for the 3G modem is to the lest of that.
> 
> In the image, none of the 3G related hardware is fitted. In the bottom side image on page 19, the model used for the photo does not have the SIM cover. 

 

Hmmm. And there's an image of the 3G hardware on page 38 (with instructions for removal thereof) which tells me further that it's a Huawei Model EM770.

 *Quote:*   

> Look in the BIOS to enable PCI devices.

 

Aside from disk drives, boot order, system clock time and setting a supervisor password, it includes options to enable Intel Smart Connect Technology (which, as far as I can tell, tries to wake up the laptop every few minutes in order to check for Facebook updates) or to remember the previous state of the Bluetooth connection. Those are the only hardware-enabling settings that I could see. There's a couple of misc. settings as well, none of which appear relevant (anti-theft protection, whether to display the boot logo, whether to beep on boot or low battery, and how to talk to the hard drives).Last edited by CCC_037 on Sat Dec 15, 2012 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Please post the output of 

```
lspci -n
```

 Thats the data that gets looked up in the hwids database to produce the text strings you see in lspci.

Working with the hex values is more accurate.

----------

## CCC_037

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:1e31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1e3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1e2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1e10 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1e14 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1e16 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1e26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1e59 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1e03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1e22 (rev 04)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:0887 (rev c4)

03:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 0a)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

The is only one oddball there

```
03:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5289 (rev 01) 
```

and thats your card reader.

Looking at your first column of two digits, thats the PCI bus number, you appear to have at least three buses. Bus 01 is absent and there may be more.

Perhaps the kernel needs some help to find it/them.

Maybe there is some more useful information in dmesg.  Please put your entire dmesg onto a pastebin site and post a link to it here.

wgetpaste is your friend, in case you haven't found it yet

----------

## CCC_037

dmesg output pastebinned to here. I plugged in my phone to get an internet connection before running dmesg; that turns up on usb0.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

There are no errors is dmesg, which is good.

The next step is to encourage the kernel to find the device.  Read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt (not all of it).

There are a few acpi options worth trying and a few pci= options.  Read the descriptions.

You apply the options by pressing e at the grub menu (if you use old grub) and editing the in memory copy of the kernel line, to add the option to test.

Allow the boot to continue, then run lspci and lsusb to see if you have a new device.

Your 3g device connects to a mini PCI slot but the mini PCI card may carry a USB root hub and the 3G functionality be provided by a USB device.

Google thinks the Huawei Model EM770 is a USB 3g dongle.

Hmm, maybe you should test with an Ubuntu liveCD.

It still has problems but at least the device appears.

--- edit ---

Page 56 of the manual shows that the 3G card is indeed a USB device on a mini-PCIe card.

lspci should show a new USB root hub and lsusb should then show the 3G modem attached to that USB bus.

----------

## CCC_037

The Ubuntu boot CD that I have (that I had previously) is a couple of years old, which is probably why it found even less hardware (it couldn't recognise any but the first two USB busses).

As an interesting data point, however, I experimented with a USB peripheral, and found that the USB ports on the outside of the laptop correspond to Bus 003 and Bus 001. This leaves Bus 004 and Bus 002 unaccounted for; I wonder one of these are supposed to connect to the 3G device. It may just be that the key combination that's supposed to turn it on isn't for some reason.

I tried fiddling around with the genkernel script, in an attempt to see if I'd made some sort of silly mistake in the kernel configuration (if a default configuration finds it, then that would be my error) but I can't seem to work out how to get it to ignore a pre-existing kernel configuration (I can replace it, but apparently not with something that doesn't exist).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Look through the vent holes where he device is supposed to be.  Is it actually there?

There is a genkernel option to tell genkernel to use the .config file it finds in the kernel tree.  

```
genkernel --help
```

 may tell you more.

You have a PCI bridge missing.

```
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4
```

)There is no root port 2.

We see 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)
```

These are your WiFi and combination LAN/Card reader.

Thats only 2 of the 4 PCIe ports.  One is missing entirely.  The other is present but seems to have nothing on the end of it.

Note that your USB3

```
 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 
```

is provided  by Intel in the main chip set, not the optional TI TUSB 7320 indicated in the block diagram.

----------

## CCC_037

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> CCC_037,
> 
> Look through the vent holes where he device is supposed to be.  Is it actually there?

 

It's hard to be sure. That's a very tiny vent to look through - but the stuff on the other side looks more white than green, so I think it is there.

...here's something interesting. lsusb -t gives me one less device than lsusb does.

lsusb -t:

```
/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/4p, 5000M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/4p, 480M

:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

```

It seems as if the hub on bus 001 is gone when I use the -t option.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Those commands show different things

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
```

Look at the bus numbers - the two buses above are repeated below, so you appear to have four USB buses/root hubs.

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub 
```

Here you have four buses still - but bus 2 has two cascaded devices connected to it.	

```
/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/4p, 5000M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/4p, 480M

:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/2p, 480M
```

Now theres a thing - some devices hate being downstream of a USB hub.

Please post your entire kernel .config file on a pastebin.

----------

## CCC_037

My .config file

I've been fiddling with kernel parameters to try to get it to work - nothing I've done has improved anything (though for an interval earlier today I was unable to boot to the new kernel - that's now fixed at least).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Its 1:30 am here ... It will take a while.  I'll look at it tomorrow.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

After poking around the service manual for your laptop and the datasheet for the Huawei Model EM770, its clear that the device presents a USB interface to the outside world.

Its also claer that miniPCIe slots have pins allocated for a USB interface, so either type of card can be installed. (provided the USB interface is provisioned on the connector).

The EM770 has been around for a few years too and Google knows little or nothing about it. From that, I infer that it normally just works. 

Go to Clevo and fetch the W24xEU/W25xEU/W27xEU user manual. Please confirm that its correct for your laptop.

It claims that the Fn and (minus) keys control power to the 3G device.

If thats true, when the device is powered off, it may vanish from the lsusb output.

Press Fn- to turn on the 3G module.  Give it a few seconds to settle. Did the 3G indicator come on?

Does it appear in lsusb ?

Is there any new messages at the end of dmesg.

----------

## CCC_037

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Go to Clevo and fetch the W24xEU/W25xEU/W27xEU user manual. Please confirm that its correct for your laptop.

 

I'm not sure - the download failed for some reason.

EDIT:The download worked on the second attempt. It certainly looks like my laptop (though the manual differs - as per use of "diff" - from the one that came on the CD)

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It claims that the Fn and (minus) keys control power to the 3G device.

 

Yes, that is correct.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If thats true, when the device is powered off, it may vanish from the lsusb output.
> 
> Press Fn- to turn on the 3G module.  Give it a few seconds to settle. Did the 3G indicator come on?

 

No light comes on.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Does it appear in lsusb ?

 

No.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Is there any new messages at the end of dmesg.

 

Nothing new. I suspect that the Fn+minus may not be working.

The manual does mention that the windows driver can turn on the 3G module from software, but I have no idea how to do that in Gentoo.

Fiddling around with xev (which prints contents of X events) and the function key has the following results:

- Typing a random letter (alone) picks up that letter

- Typing a random letter while holding down Fn picks up that letter as if Fn were not held down

- Typing minus alone picks up the minus

- Typing Fn with minus is not picked up by xev

- The Fn+F8 combination (reduce screen brightness) is not picked up by xev (and the screen brightness does not reduce (nor does it increase when using the "increase screen brightness" function key combination))

- The Fn+up-arrow combination (PgUp) is picked up by xev (and called "Prior")

- The Fn+` combination (Play/Pause) is picked up by xev as XF86AudioPlay

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

 *CCC_037 wrote:*   

> Typing Fn with minus is not picked up by xev

 

That does not surprise me.  The hardware/BIOS should pick up this key combination and not pass it Xorg.

That xev does not see it means only that its not passed to Xorg.

Conversely, screen brightness adjustment is normally done by the desktop environment in Xorg - it also needs kernel support.

I think the nest step is for me to try configuring a kernel for you.  Unless you have any objections, I would try with 3.7.0 as thats the latest.

Its in Gentoo ~arch. If you want me to use 3.5.7, thats OK too.

I don't see much wrong looking at your bare .config file.  Some junk, some logspam debug options but nothing leaps out at me ... for a more detailed exam, I need to import your .config into the kernel tree and look at it under make xconfig. 

I need your lspci output, your lsusb output and to know what file systems you use.  I know you have posted most of this information over the thread but its good to have it all in one place.

The approach I will take is to make the kernel boot without and initrd/initramfs but make it easy to add modules without a full kernel rebuild.

Do you know how to do that ?

----------

## CCC_037

```
I think the nest step is for me to try configuring a kernel for you. Unless you have any objections, I would try with 3.7.0 as thats the latest.

Its in Gentoo ~arch. If you want me to use 3.5.7, thats OK too. 
```

I'd prefer 3.5.7 if possible (that's what I'm using at the moment), but I can work with 3.7.0.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

03:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0bb4:0ffe HTC (High Tech Computer Corp.) Desire HD (modem mode)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

```

(including the cellphone I have plugged in at the moment for internet)

My /boot partition is ext3, my / and /home partitions are ext4, I have a swap space partition and df -T shows some tempfs and one rootfs partition:

df -T:

```
Filesystem     Type   1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on

rootfs         rootfs 152056356 33311676 111020628  24% /

/dev/root      ext4   152056356 33311676 111020628  24% /

tmpfs          tmpfs     935656      396    935260   1% /run

udev           tmpfs      10240        0     10240   0% /dev

shm            tmpfs     935656        0    935656   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root    tmpfs      10240        0     10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

/dev/sda4      ext4   154429096  1655772 144928788   2% /home

/dev/sda1      ext3      132206    20294    105086  17% /boot

```

```
The approach I will take is to make the kernel boot without and initrd/initramfs but make it easy to add modules without a full kernel rebuild.

Do you know how to do that ?
```

I have never done it before. Before this gentoo installation, I had never compiled my own kernel. I could probably manage, with access to the documentation and perhaps a bit of trial and error.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Get your new config for gentoo-sources-3.7.1

I've done a lot of tidying up but nothing really significant to functionality except perhaps added 

```
[*]   USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup 
```

 which allows the kernel to control the power state of USB devices.  You can try that in your current kernel before you fetch 3.7.1 if you like - it may be new, I've not checked.

There does not seem to be any special drivers for the EM700.

I dropped your .config as pastebinned into gentoo-sources-3.7.1 and ran make oldconfig to turn it into a legal .config for 3.7.1, then I wont though it with 

```
make config 
```

and 

```
make xconfig
```

Details of changes and rational follow:-

I've made a few changes

The kernel is called 3.7.1-gentoo-cc_033 to keep it separate from mine.

Its 3.7.1, not 3.7.0 as thats that latest ~amd64 kernel.

Changes

```

  [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device - needed to read differend card types in your vard reader.

  [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)  - you don't need the logspam.

  < > Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes - you don't have any real SCSI devices

  [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting  - you don't need the logspam.

  [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support - you don't have a SATA Port Multiplier, unless you have an eSATA device.

  [ ]   ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)  - nothing in this menu is needed

  [ ] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->  - you are not using any of this - saves build time

  [ ] Macintosh device drivers  --->  - for Apple Mac Hardware. If you are using an Apple Mouse, you may want this.

  < >   FDDI driver support - you don't have a Fibre Optic interface

  [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module. - you don't need the logspam.

  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection - not needed

  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection  - not needed

  < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965)   - not needed

  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)  - not needed

  <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi) - this is for you but ..

I don't yhink your 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4) works as built as it needs firmware.

You have not made the firmare built in but - be the Intel driver is, so the attempt to load firmware will fail.

Chenged to a module - put the firmware into /lib/firmware.  Read the kernel help

 [*]   Mice  ---> can probably be off   as its only beeded for PS/2 mice.

 [ ]   Joysticks/Gamepads  --->

 [ ]   Tablets  --->

 [ ]   Touchscreens  --->

 [ ]   Miscellaneous devices  --->    all off to keep the clutter out of the config file. Has no effect on the kernel

 < >   Serial port line discipline  -  is for mice connected to the serial port. You don't have a serial port.

 [ ]   Non-standard serial port support - you don't have a serial port at all.

 [ ]   /dev/kmem virtual device support - big security hole for debug only

 < >   8250/16550 and compatible serial support - more serial port stuff.  This is the PC serioal port options

 <*>   Intel HW Random Number Generator support - I think your CPU has this

 < >   VIA HW Random Number Generator support   - but not this as you have an Intel CPU

 <M>   Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor - may as well have this in case you want lm-sensors later

 [ ]   Root file system on NFS - is for diskless systems.  If you are not using NFS you can turn that off too

 [ ]   USB verbose debug messages  - you don't need the logspam.

 [*]   USB runtime power management (autosuspend) and wakeup - this option allows gives you power control of USB devices

 < >   USB Monitor - a develper option only.

 [*]   Root Hub Transaction Translators                                                     | |

 [*]   Improved Transaction Translator scheduling - Transaction Translation is a good thing to have.

 < >   OHCI HCD support - When USB was invented Intel and Via did one thing, the rest of the world did another.

 <M>   MMC/SD/SDIO card support  --->

 <M>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

 <M>   SDHCI support on PCI bus  -  Support for your card reader (may not be complete)

 <M>   Mail LED on Clevo notebook - you have one of these

 [ ]   EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting  --->   needs RAM with parity support - not used on laptops

 [ ]   AMD IOMMU support - your system is Intel based

From the beginning

 [ ] Profiling support - debug use only

 [ ] Kprobes - debug use only

 [*] Advanced partition selection  - contains a lot of junk - its harmless

 [ ] Enable MPS table - only for old 32 bit SMP systems

     Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)  --->  For your Intel CPU

 [ ] IBM Calgary IOMMU support - IBM systems only

 (4) Maximum number of CPUs - save some kernel RAM

 [ ] AMD MCE features - you have an Intel based system

 [ ] AMD microcode loading support

 [ ] Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support - Your system is not a NUMA archetecture

 [ ] kexec system call

 [ ] kernel crash dumps

 [ ] Build a relocatable kernel - all not needed

 [ ] Power Management Debug Support - logspam

 [ ]   Amateur Radio support  --->  tidy the .config file

Your Bluetooth subsystem support  ---> settings are incomplete, so bluetooth won't work< >     RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support - for most Realtek 100Mb devices

<*>     Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support - for your RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller

Turned off all the other vendor menu optiosn to make the .config smaller

 <M> Multimedia support  --->

 [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

 [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

  <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)

    [*]     UVC input events device support (NEW) - this will be your webcam if its fitted
```

----------

## CCC_037

When I accepted the ~amd64 keyword, I got the kernel version 3.7.0 (not 3.7.1). I took your config, and used it to make a kernel (just copied it into the kernel sources directory as ".config", ran "make && make modules_install", put it on the boot partition and told Lilo where to find it).

Booting with the new kernel, I note that the screen brightness up/down functions now work (and are picked up by xev). The 3G module is still not working.

Fiddling around with the function key, I discovered that the bluetooth module works through a usb interface; when I turn it on (Fn+F12), a new USB device appears on bus 003. Fn+minus still has no effect that I can see.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Warining: Major Security Risk

Boot into your new kernel, go to the configuration and set  [code]<M>   Event debugging [/code Read the kernel help while you are there and be sure to understand the security implications.

Exit the configuration and do[code]make modules

make modules_install

modprobe evbug[/code]As you have only changed an option from < > (off) to <M> (module) the kernel binary in /boot is not changed, so no kernel rebuild, reinstall and reboot is required.

You have just made a module for the running kernel and loaded it.

Now everything your type will be logged - including passwords.

Type a few things each side of a string of Fn- (turning your 3G on/off) so you can spot if the kernel sees the Fn- keypress or not.

When you are done do [code]modprobe -r evbug[/code]to unload the module.

This test will show if the keypresses are getting to the kernel or not, which can filter things before they get to xev.

When you are done, take evbug out of your kernel.  Password logging, even accidently, is a very bad thing.

----------

## CCC_037

The kernel does not see the Fn- keypress. I tried running dmesg, waiting ten seconds, pressing Fn-, waiting ten seconds, then running dmesg again; timestamps showed a roughly 20 second gap with nothing in. Running the same test with the "increase screen brightness" command logged that keypress as expected.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

That's useful knowledge. Fn- never gets to the kernel. That does not mean that its not generated.

Longshot: lets suppose that hardware and documentation differ, the why doesn't matter.

Press and hold Fn, now try every key in turn to see if some other Fn key combination turns on the 3G.

This key combination may or may not reach the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

I missed

```
[*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev 

[*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs
```

Did you spot that?

Both options are needed to boot.

----------

## CCC_037

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> CCC_037,
> 
> I missed
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm. Funny; it booted fine without those options set. Nonetheless, I set them, recompiled and rebooted into the new kernel, before running the following test.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> CCC_037,
> 
> That's useful knowledge. Fn- never gets to the kernel. That does not mean that its not generated.
> 
> Longshot: lets suppose that hardware and documentation differ, the why doesn't matter.
> ...

 

In order to test this, I used the following method. I first ran:

```
lspci -vvv > pci

lsusb -vvv > usb
```

After every key combination, I then ran the following command:

```
lsusb -vvv > usb_new && lspci -vvv > pci_new && diff usb usb_new && diff pci pci_new
```

If it turns up on the pci or usb busses, this should reveal it. (I typed it in once, and then used up/enter to re-run it).

There was no sign of the 3G device at any point.

lspci -vvv printed the following to stderr every time:

```
pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: Connection timed out
```

This happened with the "Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289" device. (I think that's my card reader).

Other results:

- The camera button added a USB webcam to the output of lsusb

- The bluetooth button added an unrecognised USB device (Bus 003 Device 011: ID 8087:07da Intel Corp. ) which, on inspection of lsusb -vvv, appears to be a bluetooth communications device.

- Fn+WinKey and Fn+RtClkKey each shunted me to a different terminal, and I had to use ctrl-alt-F1 to get back to where I was.

- Usually, Fn+(character) would output (character) on the command line. This was not the case for the (minus/underscore) key (it was the case for the other minus key, the one that's not supposed to turn on the 3G)

- Fn+1 and Fn+2, strangely, output nothing on the command line (for the 1 and 2 on the upper row of numbers). All other numbers were output on the command line, including all in the number pad (when NumLk was on; I tried with NumLk both on and off).

- Fn+(Numpad 0) with NumLk off (Ins) caused the following up-arrow to act a little differently to usual. (it output ^[[A onto the command line) Tests show that using (Ins) without the Fn key has the same effect.

- Occasionally, for no immediately apparent reason, the line "AFStatus: TP-" in the output of lspci -vvv changed to "AFStatus: TP+". This does not appear to have been related to any specific key combination.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Thats a very through test.

Are you able to boot with System Rescue CD or some other recent live distro?

I'm fairly sure its not a distro issue as the installed software can do nothing unless it gets a keypress.

Install dmidecode, it will print out lots of information about your system thats embedded in your BIOS, its useful but not always 100%.

Pastebin the output of dmidecode - its quite large, with both the webcam and the 3G on and off.   I know the 3G won't actually turn on but we need to know if the turning things on and off hides them from dmidecode, (It should not).

This leaves two things - a BIOS update

A hardware failure.

----------

## CCC_037

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Are you able to boot with System Rescue CD or some other recent live distro?

 

I'm on holiday at the moment, and don't have any blank CDs with me, so I unfortunately can't test this for a while.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> I'm fairly sure its not a distro issue as the installed software can do nothing unless it gets a keypress.

 

If it can be turned on entirely from software (as appears to be the case) then it should, in theory at least, be possible to substitute some other keypress or command; though I don't know how to go about that.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Install dmidecode, it will print out lots of information about your system thats embedded in your BIOS, its useful but not always 100%.
> 
> Pastebin the output of dmidecode - its quite large, with both the webcam and the 3G on and off.   I know the 3G won't actually turn on but we need to know if the turning things on and off hides them from dmidecode, (It should not).

 

With both camera and 3G turned off, I got this output. With camera and 3G turned on (individually or together), I got exactly the same output (checked using diff).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CCC_037,

Enjoy your Holiday.  If you get bored, System Rescue CD can be put on a USB stick and booted from there.

The interesting bit is :-

```
System Slot Information

        Designation: J_MINI1

        Type: x1 PCI Express

        Current Usage: In Use

        Length: Short

        ID: 0

        Characteristics:

                3.3 V is provided

                Opening is shared

                PME signal is supported

        Bus Address: 0000:02:01.0

 

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 9, 17 bytes

System Slot Information

        Designation: J3G1

        Type: x1 PCI Express

        Current Usage: Available

        Length: Short

        ID: 1

        Characteristics:

                3.3 V is provided

                Opening is shared

                PME signal is supported

        Bus Address: 0000:ff:1c.3
```

It shows your two miniPCIe slots and claims that one is empty.  This data is a part of the BIOS, and needs to be taken with a pinch of salt.

```
However the Bus Address: 0000:02:01.0

Bus Address: 0000:ff:1c.3
```

are probably correct.  Neither of these appear in your lspci or lspci -n output.

----------

